# Rhodium Plating - White Gold



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi

My wife and I have a few jewellery pieces in white gold (including our wedding rings) which we periodically like to get the Rhodium plating renewed.

Can anyone recommend any local services for Rhodium plating that we can trust to leave our jewellery with?!!

Thanks, Lamp


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes, at The Gold and Diamond Park in Barsha, between the Garden Centre and the Bur Dubai Police Station. There is a shop in there that I always use, ask any of the shops they will direct you to the right one. They used to do it while you wait but now they do it for collection the next day. I think it is dhs.25 and they do a great job - Lasts over a year.


----------



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

wandabug said:


> Yes, at The Gold and Diamond Park in Barsha, between the Garden Centre and the Bur Dubai Police Station. There is a shop in there that I always use, ask any of the shops they will direct you to the right one. They used to do it while you wait but now they do it for collection the next day. I think it is dhs.25 and they do a great job - Lasts over a year.


Thanks Wandabug - not too far from us, so we'll take a look this weekend!
Lamp


----------



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

wandabug said:


> Yes, at The Gold and Diamond Park in Barsha, between the Garden Centre and the Bur Dubai Police Station. There is a shop in there that I always use, ask any of the shops they will direct you to the right one. They used to do it while you wait but now they do it for collection the next day. I think it is dhs.25 and they do a great job - Lasts over a year.


Went to Dubai Star Gold LLC at the G&D Park (no affiliation). Dhs35 per piece, ready in 1 hour (although we gave them much more time), and we're very happy with end result! Not sure if it's the same place, but definitely would recommend.

Thanks!
Lamp


----------

